
Ask HN: Do you know your rights? - julienreszka
All of them? How would you filter among the corpus of rights to keep ones that apply to your persona&#x27;s current situation?
======
bouncing
Based on reading a Los Angeles parking sign array, no, I'm not clear on
whether I even have the right to park somewhere.

